# Angel Headed Dragon Setups



## ar1122 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi All,

Really quick simple question,

what would be the best substrate to use for juv angle headed dragonds? 

i was planning using dirty and bark so i can plant plants.


----------



## itbites (Apr 1, 2009)

coco-pete, sphagnum moss, bark etc

imo covering the flooring completely is a disaster 

because they make a huge mess....

I put the substrate in a shallow dish leave the 

rest newspaper or carpet


----------



## ar1122 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats what i thought.

thanks for that.

does anyone have any setups they could post on the site so we can see them?


----------



## itbites (Apr 1, 2009)

I just set my guys up in a new tank will try get pics a bit later  
there was a good thread on set ups not long ago

If you type in angle headed set ups it should be on the 1st or second page


----------



## DrNick (Apr 1, 2009)

I used a base of coco-peat with a layer of sphagnum moss on top.


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 1, 2009)

nice set ups!!


----------



## ar1122 (Apr 1, 2009)

that is a sick setup.

are those real plants or plastic or a mix of both?

how big is that enclosure?


----------



## mark83 (Apr 1, 2009)

awesome setup


----------



## rahrah (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice enclosures!


----------



## porkosta (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome looking setup


----------



## ar1122 (Apr 2, 2009)

Any one else have pic's of there enclosures that they can post so i can get better ideas?


----------



## Australis (Apr 2, 2009)

How angelic.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, mate
I use a base of Coco Peat and a layer of Repti Bark.
Here is my set-up and also a pic of my 2 Angle Heads.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, mate 
This is also a great care sheet on them- http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/articles/hypsilurus-spinipes-by-marc-furbank-71552


----------



## ar1122 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone esle have any tips or set up pics they can post/show?


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 17, 2012)

DrNick said:


> I used a base of coco-peat with a layer of sphagnum moss on top.



Looks like heaven to me. Where'd you get that broad leaved plant? Brand?


----------



## Arakssor (Jan 22, 2012)

Quick question I think I can ask here instead of starting another thread, what temperature is to hot for these dragons?


----------

